# Computer freezes and Display goes pixelated/stripped



## Grifter7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello,

In the last day or two I have started to have a problem with my computer where it will in the middle of doing stuff freeze up, and the display will go all pixelated and/or stripped with random colors etc. At first glance I thought this might be my video card messing up, but I've also been noticing that sometimes this happens on system startup where even the bios "ASUS" graphic is messed up. The system is un-responsive once this happens. Ctrl-alt delete does nothing.

This problem seems to happen once my computer has been running for a while, and it is most often replicatable when I'm playing a game or watching a video (in full screen). Sometimes a restart will make the problem go away for a while (10min - 2 hours).

Would this be a Video card issue, a bad ram problem, a motherboard problem?

If anyone has any advice or clues that could help me I'd REALLY appreciate it!

My System:
- Intel core i7-920
- ASUS motherboard
- 8gb ddr3 ram
- NVidia 8800gt
- ~5 harddrives (4X300gb, 1X1.5tb)
- Dell 24" LCD


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what power supply do you have?

the freezing can relate to bad ram, motherboard,psu or heat

The pixelation could mean your gpu is knackered.

Can you go into your bios and post the voltages and temps on here please, also download gpu-z and tell us what temps/voltages the graphics card reads please.


----------



## Grifter7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I believe I have a corsair 700watt power supply. When I get home I'll look into the other issues and post them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try removing two sticks of RAM.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I had the same problem two months back with a compaq I bought, I found out a bios update fixed the problem. It was because of the nvidia chipset, I don't lnow if it will help but I thought I would suggest it though.


----------



## Grifter7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys. I tried the 2 sticks of ram and that didn't help. I then replaced my video card with an older nvidia 7 series model. And now I haven't seen the problem anymore. So that hopefully is all that was wrong.


----------

